# Bet you cant beat this.



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Went out of texas city dike this morning to dead calm winds. Hit both north and south jetty with little luck. Lot of dink trout. Now here is the cool stuff, had a 24 in trout on topwater early then it slowed down..... after grinding it out I went to the coast guard station water was chocolate milk. I then saw that the rocks at the dike were super clear a dang mahi mahi hit as soon as I casted. I have caught triple tail around there but never a mahi mahi.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Bet that was a surprise!


----------



## Astros13 (Jan 28, 2009)

Dang that's crazy.


----------



## wparker (Sep 2, 2014)

I've been following your posted for a while and I must say I don't personally know u but u are a HELL of a fisherman. And that sir is a Hell of a catch. Congratulations


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

WOW never heard such a thing! Very nice!


----------



## 22fish (Dec 12, 2006)

Great report! Thanks for sharing


----------



## ReefMonkee (Sep 10, 2019)

Whoa, unheard of! Where's that smile Tommy? I know you can do it.....😁
I would be grinning like a S*** eating Possum if that happened to me!!
Nice work Sir, Cheers 🍺🍺


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Amazing.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

I smiled earlier in a pic, lol. I was so sunburnt here I was miserable. Next time I will smile...promise.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## EastTexasRancher (Jun 21, 2019)

Nice catch!!!!


----------



## brad king (Jul 21, 2009)

AMAZING!!!


----------



## gulfcoastal (Jan 12, 2009)

Beats a slam in my book!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

thats nuts.....


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

Freaking awesome


----------



## Lafitte23 (Jun 25, 2008)

You win!!!! I caught my first Mahi a couple of Monday's ago but I was offshore (SA wreck) where they belong! It was smaller than the one you have in the pic but I was pumped none the less! I'm actually heading offshore tomorrow. Still trying to decide whether to go out of Galveston or Freeport. I'm in a bay boat so I'm not going far either way. Seas are predicted to be crazy calm tomorrow and most of Thursday. If only I knew what I was doing!


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Freeport gets deeper faster, I would go there, troll divers, russell lures or feather jigs. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Very cool! Definitely a unicorn. Only the second one I've ever heard of being caught in a Texas bay. This was the other: PressReader.com - Digital Newspaper & Magazine Subscriptions .


----------



## Lafitte23 (Jun 25, 2008)

tommy261 said:


> Freeport gets deeper faster, I would go there, troll divers, russell lures or feather jigs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


That's the plan. keyed in all the coordinates from Riks book inside 25 miles (in FP area).


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

I remember one caught at san luis pass a few years ago... near bird island I think.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

I have caught red snapper at the end of the North Jetty wasn't too surprised. 

But a Dorado at the Dike? Wow!!!!!


----------



## marlin lane (Mar 4, 2012)

great catch-i once caught a tarpon on the pacific side in Panama fishing for rooster fish-was a big surprise


----------



## SSModV (Jun 8, 2021)

marlin lane said:


> great catch-i once caught a tarpon on the pacific side in Panama fishing for rooster fish-was a big surprise


There’s an “invasive” tarpon population on the pacific now. The canal let them through 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Wow great catch. That is impressive.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Buddy of mine sight casted a sailfish off the POC jetty.

Couple of years ago a wade fisherman caught a ling in waste deep water in Pat's Bay. Pats bay is over 20 miles from the nearest pass.


----------



## marlin lane (Mar 4, 2012)

I used to fish the t-head on the flagship/pleasure pier as a kid-they had mounts of the fish caught there-many were offshore fish not what you would expect to catch inshore


----------

